# 1940S?



## Byron (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all, first time post so please bear with me.

I have 2 watches which I'm guessing date to the 1940s as they belonged to my father. They've recently been serviced and are again working after being tucked in the back of a drawer for many years.

I'd just like to ask if anyone knows anything about either of them?

One has 'Crawford' on the dial, the second has 'Kane Watch', photo attached.

Many thanks

Byron


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Byron said:


> Hi all, first time post so please bear with me.
> 
> I have 2 watches which I'm guessing date to the 1940s as they belonged to my father. They've recently been serviced and are again working after being tucked in the back of a drawer for many years.
> 
> ...


Wow that crawford is something is something else. :inlove: cant tell you much about it, looks like it,s got a Brevet movement which I beleive is pre ETA but I expect someone will be along soon who does know when they see these two beauties.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice pieces indeed! The Kane with Incabloc - Incabloc dates from 1934 ISTR, so it has to be after that date and not before. Styling is certainly 40's. It also has 1/5th second markers suggesting a good quality "precision" movement with some accuracy. 

Of course, that's no guarantee as to what is actually inside :lookaround: BUT it looks as if it would be, the watch has some "class" about it! :yes:

The Crawford is a beauty - love the look of it! Month, date day! SUPER - yes! One assumes the second crown at ten o'clock allows reset of the inner chapter ring to get the dates lined up for whatever month you're in, and possibly the month itself as well? :man_in_love:

All in all - what a cracking pair of watches







:notworthy:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This is the address i just found for the "crawford watch company",you may be able to find out more from them.

105 Canal Street

New York, New York

(212)925-0450

You have 2 wonderful heirlooms,congrats and enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Byron (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi All,

thanks for commenting  I do feel very lucky to have the watches.

Mel, yes the crown at 10 o'clock controls the month when 'in' and the outer ring of dates when pulled out.

Sam, thank you for the address; I only found numerous references to Cindy Crawford and her watch when I was searching online 

Byron


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Byron, very nice indeed - both pieces of good horological history I would guess! :yes:

Wear them (with a bit of care - not when chopping wood ! ) and *E N J O Y!* :man_in_love:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Wow that crawford is something is something else. :inlove: cant tell you much about it, looks like it,s got a Brevet movement which I beleive is pre ETA but I expect someone will be along soon who does know when they see these two beauties.


Lovely pair of watches I particulaly like the Crawford .

I was lead to believe Brevet is French (Swiss) for Patent maybe in reference to to dial ?

cheers

Andy


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I love the Crawford and my surname is Crawford and I've just seen this on eBay (but at $600) which another absolute beauty though nowhere near as clean as yours!


----------



## Hoppergrass7 (Jan 18, 2011)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> I love the Crawford and my surname is Crawford and I've just seen this on eBay (but at $600) which another absolute beauty though nowhere near as clean as yours!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Lovely, lovely watches. Congratulations! :drinks:


----------

